# help needed getting from 12.5kg to 15kg Bicep Curling.



## smarty pant

Hi, I have been bicep curling 12.5kg for too long now and want to step up. I usually do 3 lots of 10 reps with a rest in between.

I am now trying to step up to lifting 15kg as I been stuck on 12.5kg for about 2 months now and cant seem to move up on weight side of things. I read on a couple of Yahoo answers that I need to do less reps with bigger weight, but I thought I might be able to get a more in depth answer here.

is it pointless doing 3x6-8 of 15 kg instead of 3x10 of 12.5kg

cheers guys and gals.


----------



## JamieSL

smarty pant said:


> Hi, I have been bicep curling 12.5kg for too long now and want to step up. I usually do 3 lots of 10 reps with a rest in between.
> 
> I am now trying to step up to lifting 15kg as I been stuck on 12.5kg for about 2 months now and cant seem to move up on weight side of things. I read on a couple of Yahoo answers that I need to do less reps with bigger weight, but I thought I might be able to get a more in depth answer here.
> 
> is it pointless doing 3x6-8 of 15 kg instead of 3x10 of 12.5kg
> 
> cheers guys and gals.


Hi my dumbbells are only 20 kg and tbh i need heavier ones but what works great is just do loads of reps till your bicep is fatigued and soft


----------



## nWo

smarty pant said:


> -


What sort of increments are you able to adjust in, mate? Do you have small plates so you could adjust by the kg or would increasing the weight at all mean you'd have to up to 15kg? I'm guessing we're talking about a couple of 12.5kg dumbbells here?

How many of those 3 sets are to failure?


----------



## Twilheimer

Do heavy straight bar curls instead for a bit? Or stop training every single body part apart from biceps for 1-2 years. I heard that's good.


----------



## Test-e

1st week 12-15 reps; 3 sets 12.5kg

2nd week 8-11 reps; 3 sets 15kg

& Repeat, make use of drop sets/one rest pause on last set, keep resting periods short; should see you easily make it to 20.

If weight is too easy, just rack it up bud.


----------



## GaryMatt

I p.curl a lot. Once i'm done on the p.curl rack, I turn it around, raise the pad all the way up and hang over it. I start with the 40 pd pre-weighted bar. I do 40-50-50 usually. Sets of around 12-15. Its a short muscle exercise. Made me a lot stronger. 21's (palms down) with the cambered bar helped. I did more like 30's.

Another thing that seemed to help was Fat Gripz (I know). I really like using then with the straight bar.


----------



## smarty pant

> What sort of increments are you able to adjust in, mate? Do you have small plates so you could adjust by the kg or would increasing the weight at all mean you'd have to up to 15kg? I'm guessing we're talking about a couple of 12.5kg dumbbells here?
> 
> How many of those 3 sets are to failure?


I do 3 sets of 10 reps with 12.5kg. I use the weights at the gym so I can change plates. Yup I have to jump for 12.5kg to 15 but can't seem to cope.


----------



## johnnya

smarty pant said:


> Hi, I have been bicep curling 12.5kg for too long now and want to step up. I usually do 3 lots of 10 reps with a rest in between.
> 
> I am now trying to step up to lifting 15kg as I been stuck on 12.5kg for about 2 months now and cant seem to move up on weight side of things. I read on a couple of Yahoo answers that I need to do less reps with bigger weight, but I thought I might be able to get a more in depth answer here.
> 
> is it pointless doing 3x6-8 of 15 kg instead of 3x10 of 12.5kg
> 
> cheers guys and gals.


Hi mate couldnt be ****d reading the replies but,

no its not pointless drop the reps down do a heavy set or two see if it gets you past your sticking point

its all about trial and error and finding what lets you progress


----------



## DappaDonDave

Drop the reps for sure! Eventually it'll become your standard curl and you'll be doing 10+ in no time.

That or "fake it til you make it" with a few cheat curls!


----------



## IGotTekkers

If youv been curling 12kg for a year and not progressing, you need more food mate. Thats pretty much it.


----------



## nWo

smarty pant said:


> I do 3 sets of 10 reps with 12.5kg. I use the weights at the gym so I can change plates. Yup I have to jump for 12.5kg to 15 but can't seem to cope.


Any sets to failure?


----------



## Skye666

It is frustrating I'm on 12 and half kg and can't get good form with 15 at all .. So I don't bother! Just go to failure instead


----------



## Trevor McDonald

With these little movements I'd take more notice of the feel you're getting than how much weight you're lifting. If it was a compound movement it be a diff story.


----------



## smarty pant

> Any sets to failure?


nah not really. I do 2 laps of everything i do tbh, is this pointless do I only need to do the one workout once?

I.E. Say if I start with a normal dumbbell curl 3x10, do x, do y, do z then revert back to the dumbbell curls and then x,y,z again.

should stop doing 2 laps and just do high weights.

A friend recommend me 5X5, so I might give this a try or just do 3 sets of failures so I wont have to do two laps.


----------



## Fortis

sorry to drop in.

I have been told 5x5 is good if you want lift with bigger weights which increases strength and maybe the size of the muscle. Also I have been told to bicep curl to failure. My question is, lets say I do 3 sets to failure switching arm each time, wont it look daft if I can lift more on my right arm compared to left or do you just make sure I equal out the reps on each arm.


----------



## nWo

smarty pant said:


> nah not really. I do 2 laps of everything i do tbh, is this pointless do I only need to do the one workout once?
> 
> I.E. Say if I start with a normal dumbbell curl 3x10, do x, do y, do z then revert back to the dumbbell curls and then x,y,z again.
> 
> should stop doing 2 laps and just do high weights.
> 
> A friend recommend me 5X5, so I might give this a try or just do 3 sets of failures so I wont have to do two laps.


Very odd approach mate :lol: Much better to just group everything together. Do all your exercises for a bodypart in one go, then move on to the next bodypart.

3 sets is fine, but maybe make the last set to failure and use the first 2 sets as warmups, starting light on the first set, increasing the weight on the next set and then going for as many reps as you can on the last set. If you're not making a conscious effort to push for more reps then you're never gonna get stronger. If you're going to failure on that last set and you do 10 reps on one workout, then the next workout you do 11 reps, you've effectively increased the poundage you can handle. Keep performing one more rep each workout and your 1rm on each movement would have improved dramatically in a few months. Always remember though, form comes first.


----------



## smarty pant

> Very odd approach mate :lol: Much better to just group everything together. Do all your exercises for a bodypart in one go, then move on to the next bodypart.
> 
> 3 sets is fine, but maybe make the last set to failure and use the first 2 sets as warmups, starting light on the first set, increasing the weight on the next set and then going for as many reps as you can on the last set. If you're not making a conscious effort to push for more reps then you're never gonna get stronger. If you're going to failure on that last set and you do 10 reps on one workout, then the next workout you do 11 reps, you've effectively increased the poundage you can handle. Keep performing one more rep each workout and your 1rm on each movement would have improved dramatically in a few months. Always remember though, form comes first.


What I have started is sort of doing the 5x5 method but on the last set do it to failure. I tried this on my triceps and biceps yesterday and I enjoy my session a lot more and also my arms are aching which may indicate it's working for me at moment.

Today I'm going to try the same method on my chest and legs to see if it has the same effect


----------



## Robbie789

lesnar said:


> sorry to drop in.
> 
> I have been told 5x5 is good if you want lift with bigger weights which increases strength and maybe the size of the muscle. Also I have been told to bicep curl to failure. My question is, lets say I do 3 sets to failure switching arm each time, wont it look daft if I can lift more on my right arm compared to left or do you just make sure I equal out the reps on each arm.


Do the same weights/reps on each arm, start with your weaker first.


----------



## SJL1990

Have you tried...for example:

week 1 -12kg 10reps / 12kg 10reps/ 12kg 10reps

Week 2 - 14kg 10reps / 12kg 10reps / 12kg 10reps

Week 3 - 14kg 8reps / 12kg 10reps / 14kg faliure or drop sets

Week 4 - 14kg 10reps / 14kg 10reps / 14kg 10reps

Obviously, this is just an example, and weights/sets/weeks etc may differ... However, I found this worked quite well at busting plateaus. The mind gives up before the body, sometimes it's just a case of visualisation and self confidence to break training plateaus. Like it has been mentioned above, eat a ton, train with intensity so much so to stimulate muscle growth and I don't see why your goal shouldn't be achievable.


----------



## nWo

lesnar said:


> sorry to drop in.
> 
> I have been told 5x5 is good if you want lift with bigger weights which increases strength and maybe the size of the muscle. Also I have been told to bicep curl to failure. My question is, lets say I do 3 sets to failure switching arm each time, wont it look daft if I can lift more on my right arm compared to left or do you just make sure I equal out the reps on each arm.


5x5 can be good, some people can gain size off it while some won't. I personally didn't.

You should do an equal amount of work for each arm. Bicep curls are normally done with both arms simultaneously. You don't have to do every set to failure, in fact building up to one heavy set works better for many people.


----------



## Progessionden

Hey I started with 15kg bicep curls because I have only just started and my left arm is weak!

2 months in I'm on 20kg now. I do ez bar curls 3 warm up sets 3x 42.5 kg 4-6 reps .then tricep pull downs. Then bicep curls 3x 20 4-6 reps.

Also when I'm doing the bicep curls I do alternate to get strict form. I go fast on way up and slow on way down.


----------



## GainTrain9

You should try getting stronger at either end of the strength curve. I assume you curl standing upright with both arms by your side? You should try sitting and adjust the seat so you are leaning back a bit with the dumbbells slightly behind you. Or to go the other way and lean against the bench (chest to the pad) and curl with your arms slightly in front. By getting stronger where you bicep is weakest you will ultimately get stronger in the mid point of the strength curve.


----------



## 31205

If you can do 3 x 10 with 12.5 surely you can do 8/6/6 or something with 15? Just do that and see if it gets any easier over time?


----------



## Kristina

Dropping your reps is going to build that strength. Don't get so caught up on your reps; adjust your volume accordingy with the number of sets.

Pick that 15k up and do 5 or 6 reps (whatever you can do) - then do 4 or 5 sets. Yes; essentially 5 x 5 but don't shy away from making that benchmark. You'll find you're easily repping back up to 8-10 on 15k as you build the strength soon enough...


----------

